
Brain Restoration System Explores Hazy Territory Between Being Dead or Alive - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/brain-restoration-system-explores-hazy-territory-between-being-dead-or-alive/
======
woliveirajr
The worst fear I have isn't about being dead, but about the process: how long
does it takes and what someone feels during all that time?

Reading that it's possible to keep some cells in that intermediate stage gives
me shivers. I know that hair and nails can keep growing for some while (hey,
I'm just a bunch of cells that keep living while others have gone), but when
we come to the point that brain cells can be kept alive in a petri dish...
Will this make me kind of conciously still alive?

~~~
pseudolus
Hair and nails don't continue growing after death, it's an illusion caused by
the shrinkage/retraction of skin.

